# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Enflasyon % 10 faiz % 18 döviz kuru % 0

## bozok

*Enflasyon % 10 faiz % 18 döviz kuru % 0*


*Güngör Uras*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*04.09.2008*



Dün açıklanan ağustos ayı enflasyonu rakamları tek başına bir anlam ifade etmiyor. Aylık enflasyon iner, çıkar. ünemli olan, yıllık enflasyondur. 

Görülen o ki, 2008 yılında en az yüzde 10 oranında bir enflasyon gerçekleşecek. Buna karşılık, faiz oranları yüzde 18 dolayında kalacak. Ve de en önemlisi *(bütün bunlara rağmen), döviz fiyatları artmayacak*. 

Yıllık enflasyon: 

- Tüketicinin satın alma gücünün ne kadar eridiğini (dar ve sabit gelirli halkın) ne kadar fakirleştiğini gösterir. 

- üreticinin maliyetlerinin ne kadar arttığını, bu maliyet artışı nedeniyle üreticinin mal ve hizmetlere ne kadar zam yapmak zorunda kalacağını gösterir. 

*Enflasyon oranları faiz ve döviz fiyatını belirler:* 

- Genelde faiz oranı, paranın enflasyon karşısında erimesini önleyecek ölçüde, enflasyonun birazcık üzerinde belirlenir. Fakat gelişmiş (zengin) ekonomilerde çok kere faiz oranının enflasyon oranında veya biraz altında da belirlendiği görülmektedir.


*Enflasyon/ucuz döviz çelişkisi* 

- Enflasyon milli paranın değerini eritir. Bu nedenle, genelde milli para enflasyon ölçüsünde olmasa da, enflasyonun rüzgarında değer kaybeder. Döviz fiyatları enflasyon kadar olmasa da, önemli ölçüde yükselir. 
(Hatırlatma: Eğer döviz fiyatı enflasyonun getirdiği yükü azaltacak şekilde yükselmezse, (1) İthal malları ucuzlar. Tarımda, sanayide üretim yapanlar ucuz ithal malıyla rekabet edemez. (2) İhracat yapanların eline dövizle sattıkları malın karşılığında daha az YTL geçer. İhracat yapan zarar eder.) 
Bizde uzun süredir ters rüzgarlar esiyor. 

- Enflasyonu aşağıya çekemiyoruz. 

- Batı dünyasının en yüksek reel (enflasyondan arındırılmış/net) faizini ödüyoruz. 

- Enflasyondaki artış iç fiyatlara yansıyor. Maliyetleri artırıyor. Buna rağmen (yüksek faiz-sıcak para sayesinde) döviz fiyatlarını sabit tutmayı başarıyoruz. 
2008 yılının bir özelliği var. Dünyada son bir yılda (dolar endeksiyle): Gıda maddesi fiyatları yüzde 41 oranında, gıda dışı sanayi girdilerinin fiyatları yüzde 19.4 oranında, metal fiyatları yüzde 7.3 oranında arttı. (Kaynak: The Economist , ”Commodity price index”). Bu nedenle de enflasyon dünyanın başka ülkelerinde de arttı. 


*Durumumuzu bilelim* 

Ama Türkiye’nin durumu farklı. Bu yazının altındaki tabloya bakınız: (1) Türkiye geriye dönük yıllık enflasyonda dünya şampiyonu. (2) Türkiye 2008 yılında beklenen yıllık enflasyonda dünya şampiyonu. (3) Türkiye enflasyona göre yüksek reel faiz ödemede dünya şampiyonu.(4) Bütün bunlara rağmen Türkiye döviz fiyatını sabit tutacak şekilde YTL’yi değerlendirmede dünya şampiyonu. 

*Burada kendi kendimizi sorgulamamız gerekmez mi? Niye biz böyleyiz?*Bu tabloda (1) üretimi sürdürmeye, (2) İstihdamı artırmaya, (3) *ülkeye refah getirmeye imkan olmadığını göre göre, bile bile, yanlış politikalarda neden ısrar ediyoruz?*
 



...

----------

